# 80s Music Johnny Is Stuck In



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

So in the Youtube series, actually it is no longer a Youtube series but that's how it started out, Cobra Kai, the main character Johnny from the original Karate Kid movie is stuck in the 80s, he's stuck with 80s music an all. 

Anyway, I do think some 80s music is really good and Johnny has a good taste in music and so does his student Miguel after looking up 80s music and discovering Ratt, but I like the music of today too. It seems lots of Cobra Kai fans, at least the ones I know, don't like some of today's really good hits and really good artists.


----------



## jobo (Jun 4, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> So in the Youtube series, actually it is no longer a Youtube series but that's how it started out, Cobra Kai, the main character Johnny from the original Karate Kid movie is stuck in the 80s, he's stuck with 80s music an all.
> 
> Anyway, I do think some 80s music is really good and Johnny has a good taste in music and so does his student Miguel after looking up 80s music and discovering Ratt, but I like the music of today too. It seems lots of Cobra Kai fans, at least the ones I know, don't like some of today's really good hits and really good artists.


 NOT SURE WHAT POINT YOUR MAKING

music is largely defined by the recording standards of the day. ''80s'' music is notably different from ''70s'' music because what they could record and produce is different. Its objectively better ,  subjectively is a different thing. the same is then true of the following decades

really upon to the 2010s, and the loudness war that ensued, and the complete lack of creative innovation, very nearly everything sounds a like, because most of it is fundamentally the same thing reproduced over and over again. thats not to say that is isn't ''good'', quite the opposite they found things that sells and just keep selling it

people looking for something different have to go backwards, some thing the record companies are very happy about, as it cost them very little to keep selling their back catalogue, to successive generations, so maybe the blandness of modern music is infact a clever marketing ploy


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

jobo said:


> NOT SURE WHAT POINT YOUR MAKING
> 
> music is largely defined by the recording standards of the day. ''80s'' music is notably different from ''70s'' music because what they could record and produce is different. Its objectively better ,  subjectively is a different thing. the same is then true of the following decades
> 
> ...


Have you seen Cobra Kai seasons 1 and 2?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2020)

jobo said:


> NOT SURE WHAT POINT YOUR MAKING


I don't like that kind of talk.


----------



## jobo (Jun 4, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Have you seen Cobra Kai seasons 1 and 2?


 i didn't know that was a qualification for the discussion, i did however live through the 80s music scene, i didn't miss a single minute of live aid, though ive never been quite so stoned before or since

do you want to talk about  music or some childish ma programme ?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 4, 2020)

Man, you are absolutely obsessed with that show. And the earlier movie. I feel like at this point you should see if there's a reddit sub or facebook group for it and just talk on there.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

jobo said:


> i didn't know that was a qualification for the discussion, i did however live through the 80s music scene, i didn't miss a single minute of live aid, though ive never been quite so stoned before or since
> 
> do you want to talk about  music or some childish ma programme ?


You think Cobra Kai is childish? 
Anyway, we could talk about music, both older music and contemporary music.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Man, you are absolutely obsessed with that show. And the earlier movie. I feel like at this point you should see if there's a reddit sub or facebook group for it and just talk on there.


Its hard not to be obsessed when season 2 ends in major cliffhangers and season 3 is delayed in coming out. 
I am in a Cobra Kai facebook group and I do talk about it there.


----------



## jobo (Jun 5, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> You think Cobra Kai is childish?
> Anyway, we could talk about music, both older music and contemporary music.


 i always assumed the the karate kid, remakes and spin offs were aimed primarily at children. that makes them '' childish'' by definition

now to be fair the''super hero''  thing also comes from comic, films and spin offs also aimed at children or at least an ,adolescent (half children), get an audience that is chronologically not children, but emotionally (and intellectually to a lessor degree) are more adolescent that adult

now to be fair i liked the original karate kid, so enjoying isnt the issue, ,, and i was fairly immature at the time, but far less so, than when i used to be obsessed by Bruce lee films, when i was infact a child

so the issue is really if it triggers a childish response, rather than it being a fairly enjoyable way to kill some time


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 5, 2020)

jobo said:


> i always assumed the the karate kid, remakes and spin offs were aimed primarily at children. that makes them '' childish'' by definition
> 
> now to be fair the''super hero''  thing also comes from comic, films and spin offs also aimed at children or at least an ,adolescent (half children), get an audience that is chronologically not children, but emotionally (and intellectually to a lessor degree) are more adolescent that adult
> 
> ...


Well no it's certainly not a children's show. It shows alcoholism, drink driving, drug abuse, sexual innuendos, racism and pretty much every swear word out there.

Plus the UK DVD rating for the first movie is a 15. The only childish one was the Jackie chan version


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 5, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its hard not to be obsessed when season 2 ends in major cliffhangers and season 3 is delayed in coming out.
> I am in a Cobra Kai facebook group and I do talk about it there.


Probably not coming out, they haven't even got a place to show it and it seems they've been looking for a while but no ones picked up


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 5, 2020)

Don't really know why cobra Kai had to be mentioned tbh. You want to discuss 80s music then cool but the discussion doesn't have much to do with the show


----------



## jobo (Jun 5, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well no it's certainly not a children's show. It shows alcoholism, drink driving, drug abuse, sexual innuendos, racism and pretty much every swear word out there


 and how does that mean its not childish in concept and content, all of those thing can play a part in the life of the average adolescent and unfortunately not a few children


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 5, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its hard not to be obsessed when season 2 ends in major cliffhangers and season 3 is delayed in coming out.
> I am in a Cobra Kai facebook group and I do talk about it there.


Yeah I was in a group for it for a while....I left it because of to many whiny nerds crying about it hasn't come out yet


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

jobo said:


> i always assumed the the karate kid, remakes and spin offs were aimed primarily at children. that makes them '' childish'' by definition
> 
> now to be fair the''super hero''  thing also comes from comic, films and spin offs also aimed at children or at least an ,adolescent (half children), get an audience that is chronologically not children, but emotionally (and intellectually to a lessor degree) are more adolescent that adult
> 
> ...


The Cobra Kai series is aimed at the original fanbase of the Karate Kid franchise which started in 1984. As such most of the fanbase would be adults, at least those who saw the movies in the theaters when they first came out. Besides some of the stuff in the series you would only fully understand if you saw the original movies. Besides I don't think a series geared towards children would show excessive alcohol use as it does with Johnny. 

Bruce Lee is perhaps the king of martial arts movies for both children and adults. If you're a Bruce Lee fan you would probably like the movie Last Dragon whose main character, Leroy Green Jr. is a big Bruce Lee fan and the movie does show Bruce Lee footage. The Last Dragon came out in 1985.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well no it's certainly not a children's show. It shows alcoholism, drink driving, drug abuse, sexual innuendos, racism and pretty much every swear word out there.
> 
> Plus the UK DVD rating for the first movie is a 15. The only childish one was the Jackie chan version


You're right about the alcoholism, drunk driving, drug abuse, sexual innuendos and profanity, you hear the F word once in the first season and once in the second season so the series would be PG-13. However, I don't recall any racism in the series.

The series Stranger Things which has some alcoholism  also has some racism.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Probably not coming out, they haven't even got a place to show it and it seems they've been looking for a while but no ones picked up


Apparently its coming out sometime this summer.


----------



## jobo (Jun 5, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> The Cobra Kai series is aimed at the original fanbase of the Karate Kid franchise which started in 1984. As such most of the fanbase would be adults, at least those who saw the movies in the theaters when they first came out. Besides some of the stuff in the series you would only fully understand if you saw the original movies. Besides I don't think a series geared towards children would show excessive alcohol use as it does with Johnny.
> 
> Bruce Lee is perhaps the king of martial arts movies for both children and adults. If you're a Bruce Lee fan you would probably like the movie Last Dragon whose main character, Leroy Green Jr. is a big Bruce Lee fan and the movie does show Bruce Lee footage. The Last Dragon came out in 1985.


 i stopped being a bruce fan when i turned 15 and decided it was complete nonsense.

the films were adult rated in the UK, but the entire audience was under 15, because they were children films, that is no self respecting adult would ever consider watching them, something i realised when i rewatched enter the dragon 40 years later, god thats complete ???? i thought

are you saying Cobra Ka isnt substantial watched by children, by that i mean not adults rather than babies. course if that true, im surprised, i watched part of one episode and it was clearly aimed at people who have some emotional and intellectual development in front of them


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

jobo said:


> i stopped being a bruce fan when i turned 15 and decided it was complete nonsense.
> 
> the films were adult rated in the UK, but the entire audience was under 15, because they were children films, that is no self respecting adult would ever consider watching them, something i realised when i rewatched enter the dragon 40 years later, god thats complete ???? i thought
> 
> are you saying Cobra Ka isnt substantial watched by children, by that i mean not adults rather than babies. course if that true, im surprised, i watched part of one episode and it was clearly aimed at people who have some emotional and intellectual development in front of them


Well the Cobra Kai series has excessive alcohol use, violence, profanity, and drug abuse so its not exactly a children's series. 

Anyway, earlier I said we could talk about music. I really like the music from the 80s that Cobra Kai makes reference to but I also like some of the rock and pop music of today. Today you've got pop stars such as Ariana, Selena, and Billie Eilish.

You're country, the UK, from what I know is well known for having some of the best rock and pop music. Speaking of pop stars from your country, Charli XCX is one of the best. It would be cool in Cobra Kai if Johnny got into her music so he wouldn't be so stuck with just 80s music.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 5, 2020)

What service does it air on if not YouTube? I saw the first two free episodes and was really enjoying it, but not enough to pay for YouTube Premium. If it's moved, I've got my plans for the weekend!


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 5, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> What service does it air on if not YouTube? I saw the first two free episodes and was really enjoying it, but not enough to pay for YouTube Premium. If it's moved, I've got my plans for the weekend!


Right now it's no where they have no platform for season 3. But both seasons been released on DVD


----------



## drop bear (Jun 5, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well no it's certainly not a children's show. It shows alcoholism, drink driving, drug abuse, sexual innuendos, racism and pretty much every swear word out there.
> 
> Plus the UK DVD rating for the first movie is a 15. The only childish one was the Jackie chan version



You never grew up in the era of the Auntie jack show then?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 5, 2020)

drop bear said:


> You never grew up in the era of the Auntie jack show then?


----------



## jobo (Jun 6, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well the Cobra Kai series has excessive alcohol use, violence, profanity, and drug abuse so its not exactly a children's series.
> 
> Anyway, earlier I said we could talk about music. I really like the music from the 80s that Cobra Kai makes reference to but I also like some of the rock and pop music of today. Today you've got pop stars such as Ariana, Selena, and Billie Eilish.
> 
> You're country, the UK, from what I know is well known for having some of the best rock and pop music. Speaking of pop stars from your country, Charli XCX is one of the best. It would be cool in Cobra Kai if Johnny got into her music so he wouldn't be so stuck with just 80s music.


its incumbent on old people like me, to tell young people like you, that '' modern music is terrible compared to the music of my young days, it was always so. and to be fair a lot of tunes from the 70s 80s 90 etal were very poor musically, but mixed in there were some absolute gems

but possibly for the first time in history this is close to being a fact, something that is reflected by the appreciation of young people of old peoples music and sales figures for older albums and greatest hit albums, darkside of the moon, bad and the eagles greatest hits are still shifting units that most modern artists can only dream of  and im wondering if someone will still be blasting out  ariana, Selena, and Billie Eilish. in half a century ?

anyway im currently marvelling at the musical genius of steely dan, so back to the music


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 6, 2020)

Why all the haters here? @PhotonGuy likes what he likes, just as everyone else does. 

I think Youtube isn’t going to carry it because they’re getting away from paid service and series. They had several series and now have Cobra Kai and one other. Rumor is Netflix and Hulu have been bidding on it for a while now.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 6, 2020)

I enjoyed the two episodes that I saw. It's tough to reboot an iconic movie and I think they gave it a fun twist, despite the glaring absence of Ms. Shue.

Not super-interested in it for martial arts content, just like the plot twist.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

jobo said:


> its incumbent on old people like me, to tell young people like you, that '' modern music is terrible compared to the music of my young days, it was always so. and to be fair a lot of tunes from the 70s 80s 90 etal were very poor musically, but mixed in there were some absolute gems
> 
> but possibly for the first time in history this is close to being a fact, something that is reflected by the appreciation of young people of old peoples music and sales figures for older albums and greatest hit albums, darkside of the moon, bad and the eagles greatest hits are still shifting units that most modern artists can only dream of  and im wondering if someone will still be blasting out  ariana, Selena, and Billie Eilish. in half a century ?
> 
> anyway im currently marvelling at the musical genius of steely dan, so back to the music


Darkside of the moon, I take it you mean the Pink Floyd album, they're food. The Eagles are too country for me so I don't really care for them. I do like the Philadelphia Eagles though! 

So you obviously don't care for Ariana, Selena, or Billie Eilish, to each their own, but you don't like Charli XCX? How could you not?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Why all the haters here? @PhotonGuy likes what he likes, just as everyone else does.
> 
> I think Youtube isn’t going to carry it because they’re getting away from paid service and series. They had several series and now have Cobra Kai and one other. Rumor is Netflix and Hulu have been bidding on it for a while now.


Most likely Netflix will pick it up which would be a good thing, they've got Stranger Things.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> I enjoyed the two episodes that I saw. It's tough to reboot an iconic movie and I think they gave it a fun twist, despite the glaring absence of Ms. Shue.
> 
> Not super-interested in it for martial arts content, just like the plot twist.


None of the actors in the series have much of a background in the martial arts except for William Zabka who plays Johnny, he took up Tang Soo Do after he did his first role of Johnny in the first Karate Kid movie. Ron Thomas who plays Bobby also has a background in the martial arts although he only appears in one episode. 

When they made the movie back in 1984 some of the actors were heavily into the martial arts and some weren't. Most notably Darryl Vidal who played a small role as a competitor at the tournament really was big into martial arts in real life. He was behind much of the scenes and he invented the crane kick for use in the movie. He also was a stunt double for Mr Miyagi. 

Anyway seeing how season 2 ends, its quite obvious Ms. Shue will be in season 3.


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> So in the Youtube series, actually it is no longer a Youtube series but that's how it started out, Cobra Kai, the main character Johnny from the original Karate Kid movie is stuck in the 80s, he's stuck with 80s music an all.
> 
> Anyway, I do think some 80s music is really good and Johnny has a good taste in music and so does his student Miguel after looking up 80s music and discovering Ratt, but I like the music of today too. It seems lots of Cobra Kai fans, at least the ones I know, don't like some of today's really good hits and really good artists.



I hear ya, bro. And I know what point your making. 

And if everybody liked the exact same music there would probably only be one song.


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2020)

And as for Bruce Lee haters...

Go F yourselves.


----------



## jobo (Jun 6, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Darkside of the moon, I take it you mean the Pink Floyd album, they're food. The Eagles are too country for me so I don't really care for them. I do like the Philadelphia Eagles though!
> 
> So you obviously don't care for Ariana, Selena, or Billie Eilish, to each their own, but you don't like Charli XCX? How could you not?


 i fear you may be missing my point, its not that you should like them, its that people who wernt even born when they were released are buying them and a lot more classic albums as well, , because ,,,,,,,, well billy just isnt that good, in fact she is terrible, well that thing where she was a demon was terrible, at least Ariana is nice to look at


----------



## Tames D (Jun 6, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Man, you are absolutely obsessed with that show. And the earlier movie. I feel like at this point you should see if there's a reddit sub or facebook group for it and just talk on there.


I don't like that kind of talk


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 6, 2020)

jobo said:


> i fear you may be missing my point, its not that you should like them, its that people who wernt even born when they were released are buying them and a lot more classic albums as well, , because ,,,,,,,, well billy just isnt that good, in fact she is terrible, well that thing where she was a demon was terrible, at least Ariana is nice to look at


Yes and no. Beastie Boys’ Licensed to Ill came out when I was in 5th or 6th grade. I was all over it. My mother said they’re horrible and will be one hit wonders.

Metallica’s world premiere video for One was when I was in 7th grade. I remember seeing the world premiere with my parents. I’d been a fan for a few years prior. Same thing - horrible one hit wonders. Both of them though that. 

They somehow missed the mark on both of them.

IMO the benchmark we set for music is the stuff we grew up listening to. They’re typically the best and most other stuff comes and goes. My parents grew up listening to Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, The Doors... stuff like that. Most of it was well enough before I was born, but I grew up listening to it because they played it quite a bit.

That stuff, along with 90s grunge is my benchmark, as I listened to that in high school and college. IMO there hasn’t been a really noteworthy movement in music since the Seattle grunge movement. But that’s most likely my own ignorance and bias.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

Buka said:


> I hear ya, bro. And I know what point your making.
> 
> And if everybody liked the exact same music there would probably only be one song.


If everybody liked the exact same music as me there would be many songs, because I like many songs.

BTW, Charli xcx ROCKS!!! And so does Billy Idol.

And so does Hulk Hogan's theme song.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

Buka said:


> And as for Bruce Lee haters...
> 
> Go F yourselves.


I wholeheartedly agree.
He's a national icon just like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2020)

jobo said:


> i fear you may be missing my point, its not that you should like them, its that people who wernt even born when they were released are buying them and a lot more classic albums as well, , because ,,,,,,,, well billy just isnt that good, in fact she is terrible, well that thing where she was a demon was terrible, at least Ariana is nice to look at


So you don't like Billie, you think Ariana is nice to look at, but you haven't said anything about how you feel about Charli XCX. She is good, if you ask me.

Boom clap the sound of my heart the beat goes on and on and on and on and boom clap you make me feel good come on to me come on to me now. 

Speaking of Charli, I wonder if she has a white beagle called Snoopy.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 7, 2020)

Buka said:


> And as for Bruce Lee haters...
> 
> Go F yourselves.


Don’t hate Bruce lee. But he’s very overrated. People act like he can beat heavyweight boxers and MMA fighters and beat 20 men all at once. And that’s not parody humour like Chuck Norris jokes those people genuinely believe that nonsense. They call him the best fighter ever....though there’s no actual proof of him actually ever fighting apart from stories from his friends and his wife and daughter (who was like 2 when he died )


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you don't like Billie, you think Ariana is nice to look at, but you haven't said anything about how you feel about Charli XCX. She is good, if you ask me.
> 
> Boom clap the sound of my heart the beat goes on and on and on and on and boom clap you make me feel good come on to me come on to me now.
> 
> Speaking of Charli, I wonder if she has a white beagle called Snoopy.


its snoop dog that has the beagle, charli has the white powder


----------



## jobo (Jun 7, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Don’t hate Bruce lee. But he’s very overrated. People act like he can beat heavyweight boxers and MMA fighters and beat 20 men all at once. And that’s not parody humour like Chuck Norris jokes those people genuinely believe that nonsense. They call him the best fighter ever....though there’s no actual proof of him actually ever fighting apart from stories from his friends and his wife and daughter (who was like 2 when he died )


 you missed bad actor


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 7, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> If everybody liked the exact same music as me there would be many songs, because I like many songs.
> 
> BTW, Charli xcx ROCKS!!! And so does Billy Idol.
> 
> And so does Hulk Hogan's theme song.


You’re not a real American if you don’t love Hulk Hogan’s ring entrance song.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 7, 2020)

jobo said:


> its snoop dog that has the beagle, charli has the white powder


You ever hear of Charlie Brown? He's friends with Linus, Linus has an obsession with his blanket and a crabby big sister called Lucy and Charlie has a white beagle called Snoopy.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 7, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> You’re not a real American if you don’t love Hulk Hogan’s ring entrance song.


I wholeheartedly agree, I think it should replace the Star Spangled Banner as the national anthem.


----------



## jobo (Jun 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> You ever hear of Charlie Brown? He's friends with Linus, Linus has an obsession with his blanket and a crabby big sister called Lucy and Charlie has a white beagle called Snoopy.



i may have to stop making jokes, if you dont understand the referances

snoop dog, the well known rapper is according to some sources named after snoopy the dog, though others claim its a religious reference

either way snoop dog is quite close to the snoopy the dog, charlie is a common name cocaine, im not sure why other than they both start with c

hence my remarks that snoop dog has the white beagle and charli has white powder


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> i may have to stop making jokes, if you dont understand the referances
> 
> snoop dog, the well known rapper is according to some sources named after snoopy the dog, though others claim its a religious reference
> 
> ...


I see, that makes sense.

Anyway, in terms of Snoop Dog being named after Snoopy maybe he was. And I suppose Charli XCX was named after the character Charlie Brown who was created by Charles Schulz. At least she wasn't named after Lucy, I hated Lucy.


----------



## jobo (Jun 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> I see, that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, in terms of Snoop Dog being named after Snoopy maybe he was. And I suppose Charli XCX was named after the character Charlie Brown who was created by Charles Schulz. At least she wasn't named after Lucy, I hated Lucy.


 I SUSPECT NOT, her name is Charlotte Emma , that sounds like a Bronte reference to me, the Bronte's were a family of authors, a fact i suspect may have passed you by, naming people after cartoon characters seems to be a very american thing, naming them after carton characters of the wrong gender even less likely


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> i may have to stop making jokes, if you dont understand the referances
> 
> snoop dog, the well known rapper is according to some sources named after snoopy the dog, though others claim its a religious reference
> 
> ...


Snoop’s mother was on one of the behind the music shows on MTV. She said as a kid he was always snooping around. The nickname was taken from the dog and his snooping. They called him Snoopy/Snoop since he was a little kid.

If my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> I SUSPECT NOT, her name is Charlotte Emma , that sounds like a Bronte reference to me, the Bronte's were a family of authors, a fact i suspect may have passed you by, naming people after cartoon characters seems to be a very american thing, naming them after carton characters of the wrong gender even less likely


I see, so she was named after a city.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Snoop’s mother was on one of the behind the music shows on MTV. She said as a kid he was always snooping around. The nickname was taken from the dog and his snooping. They called him Snoopy/Snoop since he was a little kid.
> 
> If my memory serves me correctly.


Well the beagle Snoopy from the comic strip would do stuff that no ordinary beagle would do and in fact, much of what he did most people wouldn't do. I suppose that would suit Snoop the rap star since he did stuff that most ordinary people wouldn't do, he became a big star. And he does make good music.


----------



## jobo (Jun 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> I see, so she was named after a city.





PhotonGuy said:


> I see, so she was named after a city.


 naming cities after people and particularly naming people after cities is also a very american thing to do

her parents are RICH, her fathers Scottish her mothers Asian, no i really doubt she was named after some tin pot city in Tennessee,


----------



## jobo (Jun 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well the beagle Snoopy from the comic strip would do stuff that no ordinary beagle would do and in fact, much of what he did most people wouldn't do. I suppose that would suit Snoop the rap star since he did stuff that most ordinary people wouldn't do, he became a big star. And he does make good music.


snoopy isnt based on a factual beagle you know, though i have it on good authority he is into 50s music


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> naming cities after people and particularly naming people after cities is also a very american thing to do
> 
> her parents are RICH, her fathers Scottish her mothers Asian, no i really doubt she was named after some tin pot city in Tennessee,


Charlie XCX is half asian? Never noticed. But that's cool, so am I. 

Anyway, Charlotte is a city in North Carolina, quite the city I must say. No doubt she was named after that.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> snoopy isnt based on a factual beagle you know, though i have it on good authority he is into 50s music


Well obviously he isn't, after all I've never heard of a factual beagle fighting the Red Baron. 

And 50s music is good, some of it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

I would also like to point out that William Broad is an awesome rock star.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 9, 2020)

jobo said:


> snoopy isnt based on a factual beagle you know,...



I don't usually take the bait with you, but in this case, it's too easy to win this argument.

Of course, Snoopy is a real beagle. Want proof? I offer the gold standard of Martial Talk proof: YouTube 




Indisputable.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 9, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> I don't usually take the bait with you, but in this case, it's too easy to win this argument.
> 
> Of course, Snoopy is a real beagle. Want proof? I offer the gold standard of Martial Talk proof: YouTube
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA

Good grief I love Peanuts


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 9, 2020)

A thread involving old music and charlie brown? Admittedly a solid two decades earlier, but this has to be linked.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 9, 2020)

Jazz. Peanuts was all about tricking kids into liking jazz.


----------

